# Thoughts: 1K HPS Height from canopy?



## doc_goggles (Jan 4, 2007)

As the title suggests. I've done some testing but I'm curious on others. 

How High from the canopy would you hang a 1000Watt HPS from the canopy.

More info if you believe it matters.

1: Light reflector is a Yield Master 6" sunlight reflector
2: It is NOT cooled 
3: It does NOT have a glass shield over the reflector.


Now, if you have experience with 1K's and you ALSO have experience with light rails I have a second opionion. 

How High with the same light if you have it moving with a rail over a 5-6 foot area. Should be lower as the plants will see less light as the rail moves away..

Thoughts?

Let the brainstorming begin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

*I would have to say 2 feet either way.  *


----------

